# Nitrite



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Tank is now cycled I think ammonia is gone and nitrate is perfect , but nitrite is still sky high same as day 1? This isn't normaln, so this means it must b something in my tank doing this? My tap water has 0 nitrite and ammonia , I done a 50% wc and still no drop? I'm all out of ideas , would the carbon in my filter do this ?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

For your tank to properly cycle, this needs to happen:

Ammonia source causes Ammonia to rise.
Ammonia decreases, nitrite rises.
Nitrite decreases, nitrate rises.

If you are saying that your Nitrites are up and your Nitrates are at 0, your tank is still cycling.

EDIT: Unless you have fish in the tank that you care about, I wouldn't do any water changes in there b/c that will only delay the cycle.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

the cycle ends when both your ammo and nitrite spike and fall to 0 leaving you with a ton of nitrate. then you do a water change. this information can be found here.

Cycling 101


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree that the tank is not cycled yet


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Can I add my p if I ad a established filter? Even if it is only a small canister off my 20 gal? Or will that nt work?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Tank is now cycled I think ammonia is gone and nitrate is perfect , but nitrite is still sky high same as day 1? This isn't normaln, so this means it must b something in my tank doing this? My tap water has 0 nitrite and ammonia , I done a 50% wc and still no drop? I'm all out of ideas , would the carbon in my filter do this ?


just keep the wc to a min ur tank is still cycling. The carbon ion ur filter just polishes ur water keeping it clear and the odors out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Can I add my p if I ad a established filter? Even if it is only a small canister off my 20 gal? Or will that nt work?


It can speed the process up, as the nitrifying bacteria are present on the established filter. If your asking can you add the filter then add the fish back to back I wouldn't suggest it. I would add the filter and test daily after until acceptable levels are obtained and from what you are saying you don't have long to wait!


----------

